# Sticky  Teens Forum Renamed To Young Adults



## Memories of Silence

In April 2021, SAS’ owners implemented a new age limit for this forum which means we can no longer allow members below the age of 18.

As a result of this, I have now changed the name of the _Teens_ forum to _Young Adults_ because if it can only be posted in by people aged 18 and 19, it would be almost pointless to keep.

Anyone can post in it to offer advice or join in conversations, but this part of the forum is now a place that will mostly be intended for use by members aged 18-25 instead of the previous target of 13-19.

Young Adults Forum Section.


----------



## blossomteryty

Nice


----------

